# Vidéos effacées lors de la MaJ IOS 6.0.1



## Klakdebugnac (10 Novembre 2012)

Bonjours, hier j'ai mis à jour mon Ipad 2 avec l'IOS 6.0.1.
Toutes mes videos (perso et youtube) ont tout simplement disparues. Plus rien, aucune information. Dans Réglage>Général>Stokage>Videos il y a : aucune données.
Etant en déplacement je ne peux pas les réinstaller à partir de mon Mac.

Quelqu'un aurait il déjà été confornté à ce problème? Une idée pour le résoudre ?
Merci à tous
Klak


----------



## Scarabeo34 (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour j'ai exactement le même souci ! Plus rien ni sur mon ipad , ni iPhone ! Pourtant dans réglages , général, information, cela m'indique 21 vidéos ! Que je ne vois pas. Et quand je regarde la capacité de mon ipad j'ai bien l'impression qu'elles ont été effectivement effacées !!!
Et comme je n'ai plus de Mac car la carte a grillé , je crains de les avoir perdues. 
Qui d'autres dans le même cas ? Une solution peut-être ?


----------

